# Lake run brown flies



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

Anyone have any hot patterns for fishing lake run browns in the late fall?


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

I have never landed a monster but have had a few good ones almost to shore, we hardly ever carry a net but that's gotta change!

I have hooked almost all of mine on egg flies, and I can remember at least one on a black stone fly. I plan to hit them hard this fall, and maybe land the fish of a life time.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

egg flies like clusters or single eggs. Also what colors doyou find work best. Im tying up some steelhead flies for the fall and spring and i just want to get some flies for the big browns while im tying.


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

I have hit just about everyone I have ever hooked on egg flies (mostly orange, and peach colors). I also know guys that fish big streamers (primarily sculpin imitations) for them on sink tips and have done fairly well throwing those.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

BeanOFish said:


> I have hit just about everyone I have ever hooked on egg flies (mostly orange, and peach colors).


  
I really like a light peach with a red dot, that produces a lot of good fish in the fall. I always fish single eggs. I have also hooked a few on nuke eggs in the same colors.
Good Luck


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

Also try estaz eggs in peach or if the water has a good stain on use flourescent orange estaz egg it works great with color in the water.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2003)

Big streamers fished slowly through deep holes will produce a few for you. Baitfish type patterns, sculpins, buggers with copper. We fished them a fair amount this year and this was a very productive method.


----------



## tightlined (May 2, 2006)

Caught one this spring on a BIG streamer and sink tip line. Streamer doesn't have a name, I made it myself, but it kinda looks like a much larger version of a black ESL with a copper conehead. I am not so certain color even matters much with streamers as much as presentation and right place/right time.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

you know 2 yrs ago we were trolling tawas bay for browns, 2nd week of nov very cold out, there was a guide in a drift boat with a guy fly fishing for browns...i didn't see whether or not he got any but the browns were stacked that day i image he did. i was thinking, that would be an abosolute riot!

here's some of the fish we caught that day


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

You probably saw Kelly Neuman. He spends a lot of time chasing browns in the fall and spring.

http://www.michiganstreamside.com/lake_huron_shoreline.htm


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

limige said:


> there was a guide in a drift boat with a guy fly fishing for browns... i was thinking, that would be an abosolute riot!


I've checked out his website a couple of times recently (just found it a week or so ago), but I was thinking the same thing - would love to hook into one (or several). It reminds me of fishing for stripers on the ocean (not that I've done that either, but looks fun) - the closest thing the Great Lakes would have to offer.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Anyone have any hot patterns for fishing lake run browns in the late fall?


Dime-sized bag of fresh brown spawn in chartruese.....oh wait, that's not a fly ! No seriously, like other guys said, egg patterns work well, and peach, light pink, and o-cheese are all good. One time in a small eastern trib, I got to watch a chunky hen tip down, and suck my egg right in, that was quite cool! One thing I have noticed in LRB's, is once in the river, hens are ALOT more aggressive than bucks. Males become much easier when there are no females around to distract them. And the fish of a life-time is very possible, I pulled a gigantic buck last Nov. in the 19-23lb range(that was everyone here's guesses). Streamers, as stated, are also good.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is a LRB that my cousin caught in Wisc. last fall. He caught it on a fly rod on a huge streamer that he showed me. I have never seen anything like it before probably cuz he tied it himself. Anyways this fish was released on the spot and this picture is a replica that he make after taking the deminsions and a couple pictures. The fish was 38 inches long and had a girth of 28 inches. It weighed just over 38 lbs the amazing this is it was on a fly rod in a stream. Enjoy the pic.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Dime-sized bag of fresh brown spawn in One time in a small eastern trib, I got to watch a chunky hen tip down, and suck my egg right in, that was quite cool!



I remember that, it was pretty damm sweet. 










Jon, Remember this fish? What did you get him on?


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

why doesn the picture work anymore?
can anyone else see it or is it just my computer?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Jon, remember this fish? What did you get him on?


Oh yeah, my first big lake brown!








A two-tone pink glo-bug.


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

Adam,

38 lbs! That's some fish. I would think it's a state record.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll try this again...


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

anyone have any idea why thisa picture is not staying up? It works when I post it but when i go back its not there.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Are you uploading it in your gallery? If not, it won't show or stay.


----------

